# 2005 Top 100 Global Brands



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

1.Coca-Cola (U.S.)
2.Microsoft (U.S.)
3.IBM (U.S.)
4.GE (U.S.)
5.Intel (U.S.)
6.Nokia (Finland)
7.Disney (U.S.)
8.McDonald's (U.S.)
9.Toyota (Japan)
10.Marlboro(U.S.)
11.Mercedes-Benz(Germany)
12.Citi (U.S.)
13.Hewlett-Packard (U.S.)
14.American Express(U.S.)
15.Gillette(U.S.)
16.BMW(Germany)
17.Cisco (U.S.)
18.Louis Vuitton (France)
19.Honda (Japan)
20.Samsung (S.Korea)

Source & Full Ranking : Click Here Please


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

#3 
IBM is worthless

It's also Chinese now not US


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

2005 Top 100 Global Brands 
By Countries

1.U.S - 53 Global Brands
2.Germany - 9 Global Brands
3.France - 8 Global Brands
4.Japan - 7 Global Brands
5. Britain - 5 Global Brands
5. Switzerland - 5 Global Brands
7.Italy - 4 Global Brands
8.S. Korea - 3 Global Brand
8. Netherlands - 3 Global Brands
10. Sweden, Spain and Finland - 1 Global Brand

U.S donimates
Western Europe rich countries rule

No asian countries(exept Japan & S.korea), No North & Sourth American countries (expect U.S.),
No African and Oceania countries.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> #3
> IBM is worthless
> 
> It's also Chinese now not US


You mean IBM is Chinese Brand or U.S./China Brand?
Since When?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

This thread is already in the Skybar. It's not appropriate in the Citytalk and Urban Issues forum.

Lenovo, a Chinese company, purchased the IBM Personal Computing division in April, a money losing division. IBM still exists in other areas.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

The IT part is still US but the actual product is Chinese


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

It`s become partly chinese when they sold their computer department.
They want to be a service compagny and no longer a pc factory


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> This thread is already in the Skybar. It's not appropriate in the Citytalk and Urban Issues forum.
> 
> Lenovo, a Chinese company, purchased the IBM Personal Computing division in April, a money losing division. IBM still exists in other areas.


This thread is a little bit different with your thread,"Coca-Cola at the top" with poll.
Your thread just focos on ONLY NO. 1 Brand Coca-Cola(and special mentions of your country, UK), whereas mine is full top 100 ranking which can look at the changes from 2001 with all countries which make a entry into top 100. 
The point is that I just wanted to let people know top 100 ranking not only Coca-Cola(or top 10 & special UK mentions) but also the others. 

Anyway, I agree that it's not appropriate here in the Citytalk and Urban Issues forum.
So delete or move it please


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> The IT part is still US but the actual product is Chinese


OK, it is partly Chinese product.
But we are talking about "Brand", not talking about who make the product.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

no it's not, since the PC division is no longer part of IBM. IBM's notoriety is not from its personal computer divison anymore. It's more from the business services they offer.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

Didn't they buy PWC's consulting division?


----------



## gentlejunho (Aug 12, 2004)

If you look at the FT 500 list by stock market price-

HK,TW companies are ahead of South Korean companies in terms of listed number.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

gentlejunho said:


> If you look at the FT 500 list by stock market price-
> 
> HK,TW companies are ahead of South Korean companies in terms of listed number.


Aren't we supposed to talk about "TOP 100 Global Brands" by "Bussiness week"? 
or put new wine into old bottles or something? :dunno:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> #3
> IBM is worthless
> 
> It's also Chinese now not US


No, the Chinese company Lenovo just bought its (rather small)PC division. It was not a large part of IBM's profits. I don't think it's been known for PC manufacturing since the '80s! :lol:



Englishman said:


> Didn't they buy PWC's consulting division?


Yep.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> #3
> IBM is worthless
> 
> It's also Chinese now not US


Lenovo just bought PCD of IBM (9 billion US$), but the turnover of IBM as a whole is 88 billion US$. IBM invented PC, and sold it to Lenovo. PCD is not important in IBM. Actually, the core business of IBM is mainframe. IBM was and is the leader of IT.

But you're right that IBM is somewhat more a Chinese company, because number of Chinese employees of IBM is increasing rapidly, while that of Euro is decreasing.


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

PEMEX the first and only in Latin America


----------



## Bunny (Apr 15, 2004)

gentlejunho said:


> If you look at the FT 500 list by stock market price-
> 
> HK,TW companies are ahead of South Korean companies in terms of listed number.


Well yeah, maybe some HK, TW companies' stock prices are higher then other countries, but the stock market can be a bubble, the list we are talking about now are real and true leaded by entrepeneurs from a small company long time ago till now. So it's true, in the state of entrepeneur, only South Korea and Japan as Asia Countries are in the list. Or maybe you can say that they successfully entered the Western standings.

And why can't HK/TW/mainland/India/...etc companies can't be on the list? Through the above logic, we can see that countries have to enter the western standings (not standard, but like on their side) to be able to enter the list. So thats the reason I would say.

Taiwan has some companies like Leadtek, Asus are leading companies of computer hardware producer, I guess they should be in the top 500, would they?


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

News Corporation (abbreviated to News Corp) (NYSE: NWS) is one of the *world's largest media* conglomerates. Its major shareholder and managing director is Rupert Murdoch, whose family controls about 30% of the company. Formerly incorporated in Adelaide, Australia the company was re-incorporated in the US state of Delaware after a majority of shareholders approved the move on November 12, 2004.

News Corporation is a public company listed on the New York Stock Exchange and as a secondary listing on the London Stock Exchange (LSE: NWS). The company is still listed on the Australian Stock Exchange. 

Founded Adelaide, *Australia * (1980) 
Key people Rupert Murdoch, CEO
Industry Mass media 

Products:
*Fox Network*
Foxtel
Sky One
HarperCollins
The Sun
The Australian
The Daily Telegraph
The Herald Sun 

Revenue $29.4 billion AUD (2004)


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

BHP Billiton is the *world's largest mining company*. It was formed through the 2001 merger of the Broken Hill Proprietary Company (BHP), an Australian company, and Billiton, a British/Dutch company with extensive operations in South Africa. It is now a dual-listed company. The Australian BHP Limited and the British BHP Billiton Plc are separate listed companies and have separate shareholder bodies, but they operate as one business with identical boards of directors and a single management structure. The Australian company owns around 60% of the operating business and the main headquarters is in Melbourne. There is a secondary headquarters in London.

Location Melbourne, *Australia* (headquarters), and London, England 
Products
Iron, diamonds, coal, petroleum, bauxite, copper, nickel, uranium 

Revenue $22.887 billion USD (2004)


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

YangtzeSea said:


> Lenovo just bought PCD of IBM (9 billion US$), but the turnover of IBM as a whole is 88 billion US$. IBM invented PC, and sold it to Lenovo. PCD is not important in IBM. Actually, the core business of IBM is mainframe. IBM was and is the leader of IT.



IBM's PC divison, like you said, was a small part of the actual company. IBM sold it for about $600US cash and $600 in Lenovo stock--giving IBM a 19% stake in the company. In response, Lenovo is moving its headquarters from Beijing to New York.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

where is our Elite(chocolate&coffee) company?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Lenovo is a chinese company or an american company now?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^It's still Chinese, but an American company now has a 19% stake in it and the headquarters will be relocated to New York.

Ownership:
Public shareholders 35.2% Legend Holdings Limited 45.9%* IBM 18.9%


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^I think it'd still be considered Chinese, but an American company now has a 19% stake in it and the headquarters will be relocated to New York.


Lenovo set up two global headquarters respectively in NYC and in Beijing,I remember.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> #3
> IBM is worthless
> 
> It's also Chinese now not US


IBM is worth several billion $ :bash:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Tiger

No--they haven't even moved to New York yet, but that's where the head office will be. How's Lenovo doing in Asia, btw? Hasn't it lost quite a bit of market share to companies like HP and Dell? 



effer said:


> IBM is worth several billion $ :bash:


Yeah--it's a huge company. The only part they sold to that Chinese company was their small PC division.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> No--they haven't even moved to New York yet, but that's where the head office will be. How's Lenovo doing in Asia, btw? Hasn't it lost quite a bit of market share to companies like HP and Dell?


In the first quarter,Lenovo lost the first place to HP in Asia-Pacific region,because it had not already finished the merge,and could not take care well of the market,but in the first half of the year,it retook the first place.the receipts increased about 18%.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Cool--it looks like Lenovo, HP, and Dell are going to be battling it out in the Asian market. HP will probably dip in and out of 1st place(with Lenovo)--and Dell will more than likely continue to make steady progress. Lenovo seems a bit less stable; its Asian(excluding Japan) market share is around 18%, down from 25% just a year and a half ago, and analyst still aren't sure how well its merger with IBM's PC division will work out. 

If you out Japan into the equation, I'm not sure what the market share percentage would be.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^Cool--it looks like Lenovo, HP, and Dell are going to be battling it out in the Asian market. HP will probably dip in and out of 1st place(with Lenovo)--and Dell will more than likely continue to make steady progress. Lenovo seems a bit less stable; its Asian(excluding Japan) market share is around 18%, down from 25% just a year and a half ago, and analyst still aren't sure how well its merger with IBM's PC division will work out.
> 
> If you out Japan into the equation, I'm not sure what the market share percentage would be.


The global market share in the first half year,

Source from IDC
Dell:19.3%
HP:15.6%
Lenovo:7.6%

Source from Gartner
Dell:17.9%
HP:14.6%
Lenovo:#


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

In fact,the big four are two american companies and two chinese companies.

Acer from Taiwan ranked 4th,the market share is 4.4%.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Yep--if this merger continues to go well, I'd expect Lenovo to remain a pretty big player in the global PC market. 

Dell's doing awesome--its shipping is up 23%, and it's global market share increased considerably . HP, which is the world's second largest PC maker, saw it's market share increase slightly to 14.6%. Lenovo-IBM, despite increased sales, saw its market share decrease a little bit, but I'd say its still going pretty strong.

This is all from Gartner.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> ^It's still Chinese, but an American company now has a 19% stake in it and the headquarters will be relocated to New York.


Yes.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I should have mentioned, when I said "Asia" when discussing market shares, I just meant the Asia-Pacific region (excluding Japan). That wouldn't take into consideration markets like India's, where HP is the leader.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> I should have mentioned, when I said "Asia" when discussing market shares, I just meant the Asia-Pacific region (excluding Japan). That wouldn't take into consideration markets like India's, where HP is the leader.


HP is the leader???


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Yep--from what I've read, atleast.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> I should have mentioned, when I said "Asia" when discussing market shares, I just meant the Asia-Pacific region (excluding Japan). That wouldn't take into consideration markets like India's, where HP is the leader.


Lenovo is upgrading indian plant.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Yeah, HP continues to invest heavily into India, too. I wonder how Dell's doing in that market.

BTW: Are Apple computers that common in Asia? They've seen huge growth this quarter in North America and Europe, but have they expanded much into China, India, Japan, etc?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

It is said the 5th biggest PC company FUJITSU-SIMENS would be sold.its sale was heavily down 20% in the first half year.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^Yeah, HP continues to invest heavily into India, too. I wonder how Dell's doing in that market.
> 
> BTW: Are Apple computers that common in Asia?


Not at all,too independant,its operation system.

But Ipod,yes,very popular,quite successful product,not sophiscated though.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Yep--that's a German company, right?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^Yep--that's a German company, right?


Japanese/German.It's said both Lenovo and Acer would make a bid,i personally guess Acer will get it.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^I don't think so, Tiger. I haven't been able to find anything about a possible bid. Maybe you're looking at outdated information? Fujitsu-Siemens' second-quarter PC shipments rose 14.5 percent.

It was probably just speculation.


----------



## gentlejunho (Aug 12, 2004)

Bunny said:


> Well yeah, maybe some HK, TW companies' stock prices are higher then other countries, but the stock market can be a bubble, the list we are talking about now are real and true leaded by entrepeneurs from a small company long time ago till now. So it's true, in the state of entrepeneur, only South Korea and Japan as Asia Countries are in the list. Or maybe you can say that they successfully entered the Western standings.
> 
> And why can't HK/TW/mainland/India/...etc companies can't be on the list? Through the above logic, we can see that countries have to enter the western standings (not standard, but like on their side) to be able to enter the list. So thats the reason I would say.
> 
> Taiwan has some companies like Leadtek, Asus are leading companies of computer hardware producer, I guess they should be in the top 500, would they?



They are not bubble but Korean companies are relatively discounted -Koreans prefer real estate market investing to stock market.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^I don't think so, Tiger. I haven't been able to find anything about a possible bid. Maybe you're looking at outdated information? Fujitsu-Siemens' second-quarter PC shipments rose 14.5 percent.
> 
> It was probably just speculation.


^I was wrong.its shipment was down 20% in the second quarter compared with the first quarter.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Yeah--it's up 14.5% from last year. Not too shabby.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^Yeah--it's up 14.5% from last year. Not too shabby.


^but it was caught up by Acer,Acer's shipments rose about 60% in the second quarter!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

tiger said:


> ^but it was caught up by Acer,Acer's shipments rose about 60% in the first half year!


Wow!


----------



## 1st Division Marine (Nov 29, 2004)

P&G are a top US brand.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

effer said:


> Wow!


Acer is NO.1 in EU in terms of portable PC.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

The Hewlett-Packard Company (NYSE: HPQ), commonly known as HP, is a very large global company headquartered in Palo Alto, California, United States. Its products are concentrated in the fields of computing, printing, and digital imaging. It also sells software and services.

Founded Palo Alto, California (1939) 
Location Palo Alto, California 
Key people Mark V. Hurd, CEO & President
Industry - Computer Systems and Computer Peripherals 

Products 
Computer Monitors
Digital Cameras
Digital Imaging
Personal Computers
Printers 

Revenue $79.905 billion USD (2004)


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Top 10 Global Brands*
_With City*[metro]*, (state), and Country_

Coke: Atlanta, Georgia, US









Microsoft: Seattle, Washington, US









IBM: New York, New York, US









General Electric: New York, US









Intel: San Jose/San Francisco, California, US









Nokia: Espoo,____, Finland









Disney: Los Angeles, California, US









McDonald's: Chicago, Illinois, US









Toyota: Toyota/Nagoya, Japan









Marlboro: New York, New York, US


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

The merger with Hewlett-Packard

In 2002, Compaq engaged in a bitterly contested merger with Hewlett-Packard. Numerous large HP shareholders, including Walter Hewlett, publicly opposed the deal. CEO Michael Capellas left the company soon after, leaving HP CEO Carly Fiorina in charge of the combined company.

CEO Carly Fiorina helmed Compaq for nearly three years after Capellas left. During that time, HP laid off thousands of former Compaq employees, its stock price generally declined, profits did not perk up, and it continued to lose market share to its number one competitor, Dell. Facing dismissal from a hostile Board of Directors, Fiorina opted to leave in February 2005 before the board could fire her. Many Compaq products were re-branded with the HP nameplate, while the Compaq brand remained on other product lines.

Two sports stadiums were named after the company. The Compaq Center, of Houston, Texas, formerly The Summit, lost its sports teams to the Toyota Center. The building will become the new home of Lakewood Church, one of the largest Protestant congregations in the United States. The San Jose Compaq Center, of San Jose, California, was renamed the HP Pavilion.
___

Poor Compaq  , that's my computer brand  , i bought it in megamart where the majority of PC's were wither HP or Comapq, I thought Comapq looked more posh lol ..

This is exactly what my system looks like


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^HP's doing pretty well--in actual sales, it was second only to Dell this quarter. 

It's also, I believe, the number one PC maker in Europe.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^HP's doing pretty well--in actual sales, it was second only to Dell this quarter.
> 
> It's also, I believe, the number one PC maker in Europe.


No.1 in table PC,the leader of portable PC in Europe is Acer.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, HP's number one in Europe when it comes to the number of computers sold. 


Where'd you hear Acer was number one in Europe when it came to portable computers? I know Acer lead portable PC growth this quarter in a number of European countries, but I haven't read anything saying it was number one in that respect.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

*Microsoft Corporation*



















Founded Albuquerque, New Mexico (1975) 
Location Redmond, WA 
Key people Bill Gates, Founder & Chairman Paul Allen, Founder Steve Ballmer,CEO 
Industry - Computer software,Video games 

Products
Microsoft Office
Microsoft Windows
Xbox
MSN

Revenue $36.8 billion USD (2004)


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Well, HP's number one in Europe when it comes to the number of computers sold. Where'd you hear that by the way? I know Acer lead portable PC growth in a number of European countries, but I haven't read anything saying it was number one in that respect.



*Acer is the EMEA region leader in the notebook sector*, holding 18% market share in Q1 2005. Confirming its leadership in the EMEA notebook market, Acer ranks first in 13 countries: Italy, Spain, Austria, Holland, Switzerland, The Czech Republic, Russia, Portugal, Belgium, Denmark, Poland, Hungary and The Slovakian Republic.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^Could you give me a link?


http://www.acer-euro.com/vi/page74.jsp.htm


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Could you give me a link?

EDIT: Nevermind--I found it.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

How can you be above me? :uh:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

I doubt BK could be alive in China.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Why wouldn't it? KFC and McDonalds are the largest food chains in China...


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> They weren't last quarter...


yes,they were.

Lenovo is always the number one in Asia-pacific except the first quarter of 2005.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

That's an interesting story about Hungry Jack's. When I was in Aus in 99, they told me they were changing to BK. It was nearly identical in everything, but I believe one of the burgers is named something different. I prefer the new BK logo to the squarish 80s style logo.

If any brand of sports company is going to be on the top 10 list, I'd say it's Nike. The swoosh is much more recognizable than almost anything, even more than Adidas' three stripes. They've even switched back to the Just Do It slogan. I can't even remember what the logo they introduced before bring that back was.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^Why wouldn't it? KFC and McDonalds are the largest food chains in China...


they are different types.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

How so?


Oh, and how about Google?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> How so?


hamburg


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Burger King sells the same stuff as McDonalds. 

_Anyway--Burger King is entering China._
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/blnus/10081107.htm


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> Oh, and how about Google?


a very fast growing company


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Burger King sells the same stuff as McDonalds.
> 
> _Anyway--Burger King is entering China._
> http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/blnus/10081107.htm


not famous


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

it's not a very big market of american type fast food in China.the top 100 food company of China,Chongqing located company accounts for 12!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^What do you mean? KFC and McDonalds, like I said before, are the largest chains in China (#1 and #2)! Obviously there's a big market.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^What do you mean? KFC and McDonalds, like I said before, are the largest chains in China (#1 and #2)! Obviously there's a big market.


Yes,there's a big market,but it may not be for BK.

Well,do you know the market share of Lenovo and Acer in US and North america?Dell and HP's by the way.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't think their(Lenovo and Acer) market shares are that large or even noticeable. Apple surpassed IBM-Lenovo this quarter, and it only has a market share of around 4.5. As for Acer, I have no idea. To be honest, most people here wouldn't know that it even exists. Our market tends to be dominated by domestic brands (Dell, HP, etc), which also lead foreign markets. 

I still don't get why you're so down about Burger King, though. It's one of the world's largest food-chains. If KFC and McDonalds can lead in China, why wouldn't BK be able to?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^I just remembered: I don't think Acer is even in the US market anymore; it tried a few years ago, but failed due to intense domestic competition.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> I don't think their(Lenovo and Acer) market shares are that large or even noticeable. Apple surpassed IBM-Lenovo this quarter, and it only has a market share of around 4.5. As for Acer, I have no idea. To be honest, most people here wouldn't know that it even exists. Our market tends to be dominated by domestic brands (Dell, HP, etc), which also lead foreign markets.


Lenovo's got different target clients from Dell and HP.the biggest markets for Lenovo are entreprises,institutions,and even US military department,so it's not strange that Lenovo has small market share.

Acer predicts that their sales in value in US will pass 1 billion dollars this year.




pottebaum said:


> I still don't get why you're so down about Burger King, though. It's one of the world's largest food-chains. If KFC and McDonalds can lead in China, why wouldn't BK be able to?


because they are not so famous and dont know enough about chinese market for instance.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> Yes,there's a big market,but it may not be for BK.
> 
> Well,do you know the market share of Lenovo and Acer in US and North america?Dell and HP's by the way.


There is good question...

What's hell with China about market stock? :bash:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

LA Lover said:


> There is good question...
> 
> What's hell with China about market stock? :bash:


^I dont get you.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> ^I dont get you.


You don't understand :lol:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Were KFC and McDonalds famous before they entered China 12 years ago? I don't know why you're being so wierd about this; are you afraid of BK? 



tiger said:


> the biggest markets for Lenovo are entreprise,institutions,and even US military department,so it's not strange that Levono has small market share.


If you're talking about the US market....you're wrong. From what I know, Lenovo-IBM doesn't have a strong presence in any of those fields. Are you just making this stuff up? And I don't see how Acer's sales could pass 1 billion dollars..since it has yet to really enter our market.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> I might be wrong here, but I think that Acer is considered a downmarket brand in America. At least it was when I cared about computer specs. Lenovo as a brand name is virtually unkown. They'll be in real trouble when they have to give up their right to use the IBM brand name (is it in 3 years, or 5 years?).


I'm not sure what Acer would be considered--I just know that its sales in the US have been down, and that it's struggling to re-enter the market. 

And I think Lenovo has to give up the IBM name in 5 years; hopefully they'll be able to gain some recognition by then. They're best bet is to associate themselves with IBM as much as possible until they trademark expires.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

tiger said:


> BTW,why American are so nationalist?? :evil:


Did you ever hear the English expression: "people living in glass houses shouldn't throw stones"?

Mainland Chinese are by far the most nationalistic group of people I've ever known in my life. I guess it must be the communist education system.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> Thanks, that really clears things up. By the way, did you read every single article in every single important newspaper and internet portal from Taiwan?
> 
> The reason I say so is that I have a Taiwanese friend (from a wealthy Tiawanese business family) in NY, and he certainly doesn't consider Acer to be Chinese.


Why i've got to read all the articles?crazy like you?

He doesn't consider Acer to be Chinese,but Acer does.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

tiger said:


> Why i've got to read all the articles?crazy like you?
> 
> He doesn't consider Acer to be Chinese,but Acer does.


I suppose Acer wants to be considered Chinese so that nationalistic mainlanders will buy it more. But the company was founded and built up into a multinational from Taiwan. Why are you trying to take credit for something created and based somewhere else?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> I suppose Acer wants to be considered Chinese so that nationalistic mainlanders will buy it more. But the company was founded and built up into a multinational from Taiwan. Why are you trying to take credit for something created somewhere else?


I knew you would say like this.you suppose,then i suppose you are a troll.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

tiger said:


> I knew you would say like this.you suppose,then i suppose you are a troll.


Suppose what you like, my friend.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> *PC雙響炮 華人品牌出頭天*
> 
> 【曠文琪】
> 國際數據資訊（IDC）第二季的初步報告出爐，出現華人PC品牌出頭天的局面。聯想合併IBM PC部門後的正面效應在本季顯現，新聯想 一躍而至全球第三，顯然很快就穩住了合併的動盪局面；宏碁則超越富士通西門子，正式站上第四大，這與全球新興市場正朝亞洲轉移，有很大關聯。
> ...


Please someone can translate for me?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> In general, the Japanese economy is still FAR larger than China's, at current exchange rates. And current exchange rates are what matter when you're talking about corporate revenues.
> 
> There are some sectors in which the Chinese market is bigger than the Japanese market in both dollar sales and units, but overall, Japan's market is far larger, suggesting that Japanese companies should dominate Asian revenues if Japan is included in Asia.


When I said Chinese market is bigger?you've generalised what I said,that's your problems.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> When I said Chinese market is bigger?you've generalised what I said,that's your problems.


Oh please... China isn't largest market though.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

LA Lover said:


> Oh please... China isn't largest market though.


US is not the largest market in every aspect either.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> I might be wrong here, but I think that Acer is considered a downmarket brand in America. At least it was when I cared about computer specs. Lenovo as a brand name is virtually unkown. They'll be in real trouble when they have to give up their right to use the IBM brand name (is it in 3 years, or 5 years?).


On verra


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^huh?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^huh?


you don't understand? :rofl:


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> US is not the largest market in every aspect either.


You doesn't know about USA? I said again that in USA is bigger market in the world. Enough to said... :bash:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^huh?


do you only speak english?


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> do you only speak english?


You can't read his sentence... :weird:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

LA Lover said:


> You doesn't know about USA? I said again that in USA is bigger market in the world. Enough to *said*... :bash:


I *doesn't * know about US. :rofl:


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> I *doesn't * know about US. :rofl:


Guess what? How about ask moderator to brig u? :weird:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

LA Lover said:


> Guess what? How about ask moderator to brig u? :weird:


bientot :rofl:


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Maybe we should rename this thread, "which is better, China or America?" With China being the correct response, listed at the bottom.

And with a subtext of "I'm superior to you because I know bad French".


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> bientot :rofl:


What is Bientot? :cheers:


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

We will get Will... :lol:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

tiger said:


> do you only speak english?


English and a bit of Spanish--that's it.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> English and a bit of Spanish--that's it.


Welcome back to here :cheers:


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> That's an interesting story about Hungry Jack's. When I was in Aus in 99, they told me they were changing to BK. It was nearly identical in everything, but I believe one of the burgers is named something different. I prefer the new BK logo to the squarish 80s style logo.
> 
> If any brand of sports company is going to be on the top 10 list, I'd say it's Nike. The swoosh is much more recognizable than almost anything, even more than Adidas' three stripes. They've even switched back to the Just Do It slogan. I can't even remember what the logo they introduced before bring that back was.


nope, even those that opend as burger king chnaged to hungry jacks, also ofcourse its the same, its a diff. name but same company shit! its still part of burger king! 


















Whopper









Whopper with Cheese









Double Whopper









Double Whopper with Cheese









Aussie Burger









Double Cheeseburger









Double Cheeseburger Bacon









Bacon Deluxe









Whopper Junior









Whopper Junior with Cheese









Hamburger









Cheeseburger









...








...








...








...








...








...

http://www.hungryjacks.com.au/Menu.aspx


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Cool. What's an Aussie burger?


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Cool. What's an Aussie burger?


"Hungry Jack's sells the usual range of burgers, but also an Australian specialty, the Aussie Burger. This burger is based on the traditional Australian fish and chips shop favourite, including fried egg, bacon, onion, and beetroot with the traditional meat, lettuce, and tomato."


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

the fisrt Hungry Jacks opened in Perth in 1974 i think, hopefully someone didn't already sa ythis. But Hungry Jacks is part of Burger King, just changed the name to face a different group of ppl. 
It's all on the website.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, the Aussie burger must be pretty big. Fried egg and beetroot? Is the beetroot cooked or raw?


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Wow, the Aussie burger must be pretty big. Fried egg and beetroot? Is the beetroot cooked or raw?


I think its the same size as the US.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Is Haier the largest appliance maker in China?


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> Is Haier the largest appliance maker in China?


I think so.


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

<a href="http://img94.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adidaslogo3vi.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/3755/adidaslogo3vi.th.gif" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Wow, the Aussie burger must be pretty big. Fried egg and beetroot? Is the beetroot cooked or raw?


umm its like nice and softish, so i guess cooked, raw is like a brick lol, AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE OI OI OI !!! HELL YEA ! GOD BLESS AUSTRALIA!


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Is Haier the largest appliance maker in China?


Yes,I think so.why are you interested in it?Because it failed to take over Mayteq?lol...


----------



## hankook (May 22, 2005)

SAMSUNG elctronics is higher than Sony's brand value WOW
LETZ GO SMASUNG LETZ GO KOREA!


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Is Haier the largest appliance maker in China?


Yes, and it's already selling products around the world under its own brand name.


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

Coca-Cola (U.S.)
Microsoft (U.S.)
IBM (U.S.)
GE (U.S.)
Intel (U.S.)
Nokia (Finland)
Disney (U.S.)
McDonald's (U.S.)
Toyota (Japan)
Marlboro(U.S.)
Mercedes-Benz(Germany)
Citi (U.S.)
Hewlett-Packard (U.S.)
American Express(U.S.)
Gillette(U.S.)
BMW(Germany)
Cisco (U.S.)
Louis Vuitton (France)
Honda (Japan)
Samsung (S.Korea)


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

_*United Mexican States*_


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

Compaq said:


> More Aussie Brands
> __
> 
> 
> ...



Is SPEEDO still Australian company or has it been moved to US?


----------

